# Linterna recargable vieja



## TheMauriX (May 22, 2015)

Hola cómo va? Necesito ayuda con ésta linterna. Ya estuve viendo varios temas pero la conexión es distinta y no tengo demasiado conocimiento. 

Es una linterna recargable vieja que encontré pero tiene el condensador desoladado y no sé dónde va. Tampoco tengo idea si cargará la batería  pero me gustaría probarla. Sino, podría hacerle algunas modificaciones. 

También me pregunto para que es ese conector chiquito que se ve en la foto y que tiene 2 agujeros pequeños. Además cómo se ve hay también 2 foquitos más chiquitos que tampoco sé para que sirven. Bueno espero su ayuda. Desde ya gracias. Saludos!


----------



## ricbevi (May 22, 2015)

TheMauriX dijo:


> Hola cómo va? Necesito ayuda con ésta linterna. Ya estuve viendo varios temas pero la conexión es distinta y no tengo demasiado conocimiento.
> 
> Es una linterna recargable vieja que encontré pero tiene el condensador desoladado y no sé dónde va. Tampoco tengo idea si cargará la batería  pero me gustaría probarla. Sino, podría hacerle algunas modificaciones.
> 
> También me pregunto para que es ese conector chiquito que se ve en la foto y que tiene 2 agujeros pequeños. Además cómo se ve hay también 2 foquitos más chiquitos que tampoco sé para que sirven. Bueno espero su ayuda. Desde ya gracias. Saludos!



Hola...Yo he tirado a la basura varias de esas ya que la batería es de Pb(similar a la de los automóviles pero de bajo mantenimiento) pero en poco tiempo se estropeaban. El capacitor va a un extremo del puente rectificador y el otro extremo a uno de los pines del enchufe(hace de resistencia mediante su reactancia capacitiva) y el otro extremo del puente, directamente al enchufe.El positivo del puente a el positivo de la batería y en negativo al negativo de ella.  La ficha chica era para sacarle(como si fuera un cargador) tensión externa y los otros focos son para iluminar las brújulas que tenían. En mi opinión son un riesgo total ya que están directamente conectadas a la linea(220V) en el momento de cargarla y están armadas de forma "temeraria" sin sistema de protección.
Saludos y suerte.

Ric.

PDLS cuidado con la seguridad al manipular "eso".


----------



## TheMauriX (May 22, 2015)

Muchas gracias por comentar. Por lo pronto pude cargar la batería a 4,33v durante 1 hora así que supongo que aún funciona. Después quise cambiar algunos conectores pero solo logré puros chispazos jaja. Así que si todo sigue igual seguiré tu consejo y la tiraré a la basura. Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL (May 22, 2015)

Son todo un peligro, asi son los Chinos, solo hacen cantidad sin importarles la calidad a riesgo del cliente por obtener sus "pesos" a cambio


----------



## aquileslor (May 23, 2015)

Yo tengo varias de esas linternas y después de una cirugía andan fenómeno. Y no hay que tenerle miedo. Todos los enseres domésticos que van a la línea son peligrosos, pero a nadie se le ocurriría meterle la mano dentro desarmado y conectado. Ademas es muy útil en el taller un trafo aislador para las pruebas, se elimina el peligro de las electrocuciones. Yo les he reemplazado el accu por pilas recargables de 1,2V y el foquito por 12 leds de 17 grados y alta luminosidad en círculo en una plaquetita. Dan una luz bárbara y hace años que están funcionando. Y aprovechando una le saqué todo y le puse las pilas y una resistencia en serie y la uso para el coche en 12 V, siempre con los leds.


----------

